# Tooooooi Many Foreigners



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2019)

The France trip is going great and would be even better if there wasn't so many bleeding foreigners here.

I was the only British boy in the village last night and again today here at rhe Chateau.


----------



## harrow (Jun 1, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> The France trip is going great and would be even better if there wasn't so many bleeding foreigners here.
> 
> I was the only British boy in the village last night and again today here at rhe Chateau.



Just like that where I live.


----------



## Snapster (Jun 1, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> The France trip is going great and would be even better if there wasn't so many bleeding foreigners here.
> 
> I was the only British boy in the village last night and again today here at rhe Chateau.



Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2019)

harrow said:


> Just like that where I live.




We found that whilst on Wyatt's Covert when visiting Windsor   :scared:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2019)

Snapster said:


> Sounds perfect to me.





Which bit are you in  ?


----------



## Deneb (Jun 1, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> I was the only British boy in the village last night and again today here at rhe Chateau.



So hardly any foreigners at all then!


----------



## wildebus (Jun 1, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> The France trip is going great and would be even better if there wasn't so many bleeding foreigners here......



I'm sure when you arrived, they had the same thoughts....


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2019)

wildebus said:


> I'm sure when you arrived, they had the same thoughts....





How very dare you   :mad1:    i'm not foreign i'm British     :dance:


----------



## barryd (Jun 1, 2019)

There could be other Brits there, they just might be pretending to be foreign when they see you. 

I often pretend to be from Barcelona.

YouTube


----------



## wildebus (Jun 1, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> How very dare you   :mad1:    i'm not foreign i'm British     :dance:



I would just like someone to explain the following .....

Why are 'they' always "Johnny Foreigner"?

Should it not be Pierre Foreigner, Fritz Foreigner or maybe Carlos Foreigner, etc?


----------



## spigot (Jun 1, 2019)

wildebus said:


> I would just like someone to explain the following .....
> 
> Why are 'they' always "Johnny Foreigner"?
> 
> Should it not be Pierre Foreigner, Fritz Foreigner or maybe Carlos Foreigner, etc?


 
No, Johnnie is a good prefix for these aliens to us English chappies!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 1, 2019)

spigot said:


> No, Johnnie is a good prefix for these aliens to us English chappies!




Here, here :wave:  well said  old chap   :dance:


----------



## alcam (Jun 1, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Here, here :wave:  well said  old chap   :dance:



I've always thought it was 'hear hear' .
Is English your first language ?


----------



## kenspain (Jun 1, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> The France trip is going great and would be even better if there wasn't so many bleeding foreigners here.
> 
> I was the only British boy in the village last night and again today here at rhe Chateau.



I was the only British boy in the City of London when I went back for 2 days last week:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## wildebus (Jun 1, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Here, here :wave:  well said  old chap   :dance:



don't you mean "there, there"?

Spiffing chat though what.  I hope you told those smelly old froggies to bugger orf back to their own country (whilst reminding them that England used to own most of bally old France of course, so they should toddle off to Corsica where they belong)

Must be toddling off now, got some Germans to shout at...


----------



## witzend (Jun 1, 2019)

runnach said:


> Definition of foreigners, anyone residing south of Hadrian's Wall.



Between Hadrian's Wall & the Tamar river


----------



## wildebus (Jun 1, 2019)

runnach said:


> Speaking with some indigenous Scots, whom like myself, are staying home (ie, not bothering to go out in MH) due to MANY foreigners clogging our beautiful land.
> 
> Definition of foreigners, anyone residing south of Hadrian's Wall.


Think the Tamar seperates Cornwall from Devon IIRC.  (I used to be a Grockle in Devon  )


Anyways, "anyone residing south of Hadrian's Wall"?  what about non-Scots NORTH of the wall (such as bally old me, what)?  Are 'incomers' allowed  (is that the term?  I get confused having lived in most areas of the UK and also being German and Welsh as well as English and British)


----------



## wildebus (Jun 1, 2019)

runnach said:


> That is not what I said.


I know it was not.
that is why I asked the question!


----------



## wildebus (Jun 1, 2019)

runnach said:


> What you are asking is non MH related, so not relevant to thread or website.



and "Definition of foreigners, anyone residing south of Hadrian's Wall" is?

whatever :goodluck:


----------



## witzend (Jun 1, 2019)

runnach said:


> No idea where the Tamar river is?
> 
> I'm just south of our capital, I don't bother going north anymore, as it is usually choccers. Actually, thinking about getting shot of MH, as it is no longer a joy to use, due to hordes flooding the country.


South of Tamar is Cornwall we are also over run with visitors they used to go home end of August but now they are building houses for them to stay


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 1, 2019)

I better keep out of this as im from norn iron.:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## harrow (Jun 1, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> I better keep out of this as im from norn iron.:lol-053::lol-053:



Your a local !


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 1, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> I better keep out of this as im from norn iron.:lol-053::lol-053:


I am also keeping out of it, Yorkshireman with English/Irish and Scottish Ancestry, Maggy has Norwegian/Danish and German in hers so we don't know where we fit


----------



## n brown (Jun 1, 2019)

i'm south of HW and north of the Tamar so i'm a foreigner. so how come clever cloggers , i can understand what i'm thinking ?
as a ginger , i'm as British as you can get,only better looking and more erudite


----------



## n brown (Jun 1, 2019)

runnach said:


> I looked on map for Erudite, cannae see it, is it a lost kingdom?


alright then , just better looking


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2019)

runnach said:


> I looked on map for Erudite, cannae see it, is it a lost kingdom?


I think it is next to hermaphrodite so it could be one way or the other


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 2, 2019)

runnach said:


> I looked on map for Erudite, cannae see it, is it a lost kingdom?



I used some of that to repair a cracked light lens and it's still holding well  :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Jun 2, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> I was the only British boy in the village last night and again today here at rhe Chateau.



My late partners Christian name was Gay which neither exists nor translates as a name into French. So for the 9 years we lived in France she was the only Gay in the village


----------



## harrow (Jun 2, 2019)

chas17 said:


> My late partners Christian name was Gay which neither exists nor translates as a name into French. So for the 9 years we lived in France she was the only Gay in the village



Llandewi Breffi

[video=youtube;egBsTP0A-dY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egBsTP0A-dY[/video]

And of course _Operation Julie_


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 2, 2019)

runnach said:


> No idea where the Tamar river is?
> 
> I'm just south of our capital, I don't bother going north anymore, as it is usually choccers. Actually, thinking about getting shot of MH, as it is no longer a joy to use, due to hordes flooding the country.



Lol Terry, I keep seeing posts that Scotland is over run with Motorhome’s but we have just had a week in Dumfries & Galloway and the Borders and I remarked to Charlie how few there were about from what is posted.

Is it this NW500 route that is full?

I am going back to out of season over the border anyway Unless stopping on the coast cos I have almost been midged to death. Saying that I think Charlie got bit more than me lol.

In Scotland’s defence though the Kielder Forrest had more midges than the Galloway Forrest. Hollingsworth lake last year had more than both of them put together though


----------



## izwozral (Jun 4, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> I think it is next to hermaphrodite so it could be one way or the other



I've got hermaphrodites, itchy as hell they are. I use Preparation H on 'em.


----------



## spigot (Jun 23, 2019)

wildebus said:


> and "Definition of foreigners, anyone residing south of Hadrian's Wall" is?
> 
> whatever :goodluck:




My old Dad used to say:- “The North begins at Watford” and “W*gs begin at Calais”


----------

